# Life as an Engineer Series: High Speed Amtrak



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

These are really cool, getting first hand stories from the inside. Thanks for taking the time to make these and share them. Hopefully more are to come. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

Can't see anything


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

doneuald said:


> Can't see anything


I just tried it again and it still shows the Utube video for me.

LeRoy


----------

